# Any Italians in Dubai?



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey all, i have been in dubai for over 6 years now, but miss Italy lots, any italians outhere? im married to an italian as well, but feel that we dont know enough italians here, anyone?:confused2:


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Have you checked with your embassy to see if there are any group things going on?


----------



## luwigi (Sep 4, 2011)

Kristina_rmnv said:


> Hey all, i have been in dubai for over 6 years now, but miss Italy lots, any italians outhere? im married to an italian as well, but feel that we dont know enough italians here, anyone?:confused2:



Hi Kristina, i have been considering Dubai but i was wondering what the work situation is like out there,.....i am in the security line of work do you have any tips?


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

luwigi said:


> Hi Kristina, i have been considering Dubai but i was wondering what the work situation is like out there,.....i am in the security line of work do you have any tips?


Ohh...thats great!! My husband was working in security when he was in italy...now he does a completely different thing...but you can get around here, its not so hard to find a job!!
Good Luck!!


----------



## luwigi (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your swift reply Kristina..i shall have to look into closely..ciao.Lui,.


----------



## Kristina_rmnv (Aug 23, 2011)

luwigi said:


> Thanks for your swift reply Kristina..i shall have to look into closely..ciao.Lui,.


No problem...where do you live and work in italy?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Kristina_rmnv said:


> Hey all, i have been in dubai for over 6 years now, but miss Italy lots, any italians outhere? im married to an italian as well, but feel that we dont know enough italians here, anyone?:confused2:


Have you tried the Italian Business Council? Mrs Ottavia Molinari has been the president for the past 8 years and Mrs. Tania Cabion is the executive secretary and has only been in the UAE for a relatively short time. Tel 4 321 3082

Also there's a delightful lady, Nonna Chef Livia Lisinicchia who manages Medzo at Wafi and also one other Italian outlet there. The food, especially the burata mozzarela is to die for.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yoga Girl (forum member) is Italian and is the organiser of the "Official" Thursday Night Drinks event held every, well, thursday night.

Here's the link to this week's event: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sandpit/88574-thursday-night-drinks-8-september-bar-44-a.html


----------



## luwigi (Sep 4, 2011)

Kristina_rmnv said:


> No problem...where do you live and work in italy?


I live in the province of Benevento about 40km from Napoli where i work for the US Navy.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there!

there are loads of Italians in Dubai but they tend to stick to their own group. There is also an Italian forum: Il forum di Dubai in italiano

They organise a number of events to which I get invitations (but never go!) regularly. They used to have a cinema evening once a month or so but they couldnt find a venue to host it anymore so they stopped. 


For more cultural evenings there is the Italian Industry and Commerce office in Sharjah organises events too. This is their email: [email protected]

I personally socialise with a mixed group of nationalities


----------



## romano.fionda (Sep 16, 2011)

*Italians in Dubai*



Kristina_rmnv said:


> Hey all, i have been in dubai for over 6 years now, but miss Italy lots, any italians outhere? im married to an italian as well, but feel that we dont know enough italians here, anyone?:confused2:


Hi Kristina,

I'm new to Dubai, 5 weeks and my wife both are looking to meet other Italians here.

We are English/Italian, both our parents are Italian and we were spending alot of time back there but because of my job we are now in Dubai and missing Italy very much.

Did you find any Italian 'groups', if not would you be interested in meeting with us??

Romano.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

romano.fionda said:


> Hi Kristina,
> 
> I'm new to Dubai, 5 weeks and my wife both are looking to meet other Italians here.
> 
> ...


Ciao Romano
try this Italian forum for Dubai. They organise events too!!
Il forum di Dubai in italiano


----------



## bilinino (Dec 28, 2012)

hallo ... i'm from italy and i need to relocate in dubai ... good there are italian people there ... i'm afraid to miss a lot italy, but meeting new italian there maybe i will not so much ..
can i have little help to know how to find a job there?
better to find before to relocate or directly in dubai?
thanks for help .....


----------

